

Broken Sword 5: The Serpents Curse released - galapago
http://www.gog.com/game/broken_sword_5_the_serpents_curse

======
galapago
And also in STEAM [1] with Linux support.

[1]:
[http://store.steampowered.com/app/262940/](http://store.steampowered.com/app/262940/)

